# Unknown turtle species



## alexialawrence (Nov 3, 2013)

I found this picture on Facebook and the person won't tell me what kind it is. I would love to know!


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Nov 3, 2013)

Non expert here, but I think its a diamondback terrapin. Stunning aren't they? Love. : )


----------



## mike taylor (Nov 3, 2013)

Yep .thats what it is a dbt. And a very beautiful one to.


----------



## alexialawrence (Nov 3, 2013)

It's so beautiful. I was thinking about getting one but I didn't know what it was. Haha thanks guys!


----------



## sibi (Nov 3, 2013)

Aren't they an endangered species?


----------



## diamondbp (Nov 3, 2013)

That's not DBT. The plastron is different and DBTs don't have chin whiskers like they do. I'm unsure of what they are though.


Argentine side neck turtles


----------



## kbaker (Nov 3, 2013)

Try this...
http://www.faunaclassifieds.com/forums/showthread.php?t=441416

They are beautiful!


----------



## diamondbp (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Nov 3, 2013)

Phrynops hilari


----------



## diamondbp (Nov 3, 2013)

Yep argentine side necked turtle


----------



## mike taylor (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm on my phone . Man I need to get laptop thats the second time this week I've said the wrong turtle . Man I fill stupid .


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Nov 3, 2013)

diamondbp said:


> Yep argentine side necked turtle



I read right past that common name, you win! LOL


----------



## diamondbp (Nov 3, 2013)

Lol it's my favorite game to play!


----------

